# Atlas Beetle set up/care sheet.



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

So iv been looking all over the net for a good care sheet but iv had no luck.
I want to know the general care and what the set up needs to be like.

What substrate and temperature are the main 2 subjects iv not been told about.
Could I use Spiderlife?
Iv been told heating is not necessary but this seems strange as they are from hot countries. Help please. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

drcarta said:


> So iv been looking all over the net for a good care sheet but iv had no luck.
> I want to know the general care and what the set up needs to be like.
> 
> What substrate and temperature are the main 2 subjects iv not been told about.
> ...



Had one. Pretty. Large also, won't harm but can hold on very tight(if it does don't pull it off, man it out and let it walk off).

Likes fruit, that which is high in natural sugars. 

I did not bother again as they are quite expensive and a beetle lives most of it's life cycle as the actual grub.

Unless your house is freezing and you have nil central heating, I see no practical use for something like a heat mat here, in fact it may well be bad for it.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

You can also feed them raw sugar cane, I believe they like that.

I've heard they appreciate banana with some watered down PURE maple syrup of all things.

Family Scarabaeidae - Featured species


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok thanks, and what about its enclosure, what substrate etc?


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

If you are only talking about an adult, I use a mixture of coir and leaf litter about 5 - 7cm deep (2 or 3 inches). If you are talking larvae or breeding them yourself then you need a good supply of leaf litter. It is amazing how much these gtubs can chomp through, and before you know it you have a tub of beetle poo and a very hungry larva.
Also, make sure there is no pine or other conifer leaves/needles mixed in as they are, I believe, toxic to most beetle larvae.


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

Spider shop have just added adult pairs so iv gone for the atlas beetles as they are something iv always wanted. Im very excited. 

When they breed, how many of these grubs can I expect?

My set up at the moment is a large cork bark hide, a few fake plants, substrate is fresh soil similar to spider life mixed with a a small amount of cork chips.
So is that ok once iv added a load of leaves? Any particular leaf your recommend?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

drcarta said:


> Ok thanks, and what about its enclosure, what substrate etc?


 
From what I recall of mine(this was years ago), I just kept it in a cheap fish tank. Pretty sure I just used coir as a substrate. If you are ordering from the TSS he should be able to give you a heads up with these as well.


----------

